# JD 4520 Fuel guage sender



## Willy 16 (Oct 13, 2020)

The fuel guage on my 4520 (2005 year) does not work. Getting at the fuel tank sender looks like a tough job.
Does anyone know the procedure to remove/replace this sender? It is the sender that has failed.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Willy, welcome to the tractor forum.
Attached below is a parts diagram for your fuel tank. See items #1 and #2.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/68742/referrer/navigation/pgId/6844032



On my old Ford tractor, it is a bit of a task to access the top of the fuel tank to replace the fuel tank sending unit. I have to pull the hood, the steering wheel, instrument cluster, and the rear hood piece. I suspect yours is similar.

If you can find a service manual for your tractor, it should provide procedure / details. One word of caution.... there are two completely different model John Deere 4520's. The first one is a large row crop tractor 120 HP (1969-1970), the second is a 50HP compact tractor 50HP (2005-2014) which is what you have.


----------

